# Floyd 8wt info?



## Tom11255 (Aug 12, 2020)

Curious if anyone has ridden on one yet. My buddy bought a 10wt last year and didn’t realize how tippy it was before purchasing. Two men on one side will put the rub rail under water.

I’m thinking the lower gunnels will hopefully fix this, although it has the same hull design. 
Looking forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## Catch Up (Jul 4, 2020)

Tom11255 said:


> Curious if anyone has ridden on one yet. My buddy bought a 10wt last year and didn’t realize how tippy it was before purchasing. Two men on one side will put the rub rail under water.
> 
> I’m thinking the lower gunnels will hopefully fix this, although it has the same hull design.
> Looking forward to hearing more about it.


That’s odd as I’ve been on the 10wt and for what it is I found it as stable or more so than similar skiffs from other builders. The 8wt is the same hull with lower freeboard. My guess is it will feel similar to the 10wt when moving around the boat. These are small lightweight (relatively) skiffs, stability is relative to other similar designs but far from the stability of larger flats and bay boats.


----------



## Tom11255 (Aug 12, 2020)

Catch Up said:


> That’s odd as I’ve been on the 10wt and for what it is I found it as stable or more so than similar skiffs from other builders. The 8wt is the same hull with lower freeboard. My guess is it will feel similar to the 10wt when moving around the boat. These are small lightweight (relatively) skiffs, stability is relative to other similar designs but far from the stability of larger flats and bay boats.


We put it side by side with a Mitzi 17 and a Skimmer Skiff 16 and it was much tippier than both, maybe that's the way it's supposed to be but we didn't expect that. On the other hand.. its cut through wake and chop better than the Mitzi 17 and much better than a Skimmer 16. Downside is that the Floyd drafts a bit, we saw around 9-10 inches with two guys and gear.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Tom11255 said:


> Curious if anyone has ridden on one yet.


The first prototype has been pulled from the mold but not yet complete. So not even Brian has been on one yet.



WEGladden said:


> Any idea on LOA, Power options, Draft, Speed?


Sub 18'. Like @Catch Up said it's the same mold with less freeboard so it will shorten the LOA a touch. The other stats will come in due time once Brian finishes his first prototype. The Floyd's are very accommodating, I'm sure if you call them they would let you come check out the build in their shop. I know they have a few people sign up for one already.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

The Floyd's released some images and stats of the 8wt on their instagram.

17’10
Beam 72”
Waterline Beam 56.5”
Draft 6”
Fuel capacity 18 gal
Recommended hp - 60-70 max 90


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Personally I would take a morejohn designed, Floyd built skiff over any mitzi or skimmer. Any poling skiff is going to be tippy, it is all relative. The more I fish and especially pole a skiff, the more aware I am of being in the centerline as much as possible.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

I would 100% take the 8wt over either of the other 2 skiffs mentioned. The skimmer has no deadrise at all so I would expect it to be more stable, and the same goes for the Mitzi. Either way if it’s a 6in draft like it’s advertised with the 60 then it’s going to be perfect for what’s it’s designed for.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Looking good...


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

That is a good looking skiff! Sits level, no squat. Little squat at rest with 2 guys on cushions but that is fine. I personally like the less freeboard.


----------



## WEGladden (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks for posting the pictures. I really like the color(s). Looks like a Good bit less freeboard than the 10wt which should improve poling manners on windy days. its Great to see newer/smaller builders doing well and being innovative with their models.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

I originally assumed they kept the same 5 degree deadrise and pad they had on the 10wt. Then I read on another thread that it was changed. Anyone have details?


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't believe the deadrise and pad were changed and is the same 2 degree as the 10wt. Here's another picture of the latest build, waiting on poling tower and cushions:


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

I’m biased as Brian is my brother and an 8wt will be my next boat…the deck/stringer grid system of the 8wt is lower than the 10wt making it more stable due to a lower cog. The 10wt is far from “tippy” imo but the 8wt is definitely even better in that regard. I drove/rode/fished briefly in the grey 8wt pictured above yesterday. Call/email Brian or Heidi if you have any questions or to schedule a demo for yourself. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Some more pics from Instagram:


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

A few more Instagram pics. I like how she floats with two people on the back bench.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Damn good looking skiff. Tunnel version with raised transom, awesome Texas skiff!


----------



## Billthechair (Jan 23, 2016)

Just a couple comments. based on what I’ve seen about the Floyd skiffs, I would be happy with either. that said, I would say that not all flats skiffs are real tippy. My 2001 Whipray is not tippy at all and still poles fine and gets skinny. But, it is also 20 + year old technology.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I talked with Brian when I was looking at getting a new boat built. Very knowledge, he really gets what is important in a skiff.
Both the 8 and 10 are great looking boats.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

A lot to be desired on fit and finish on Mitzi but for size and beam at water they are very stable. More stable even then my Sabine Versatile which I feel is a stable platform


----------



## Billthechair (Jan 23, 2016)

Dawhoo said:


> A lot to be desired on fit and finish on Mitzi but for size and beam at water they are very stable. More stable even then my Sabine Versatile which I feel is a stable platform


That said, what is stable to one angler may be a little tippy to someone else. That’s a difficult aspect to quantify. It depends on the person on the skiff and where they are on the skiff.


----------



## Lost (Jun 18, 2021)

Is it 2 degrees or 5 degrees of Deadrise on the 8 wt?


----------



## Catch Up (Jul 4, 2020)

Pretty sure both the 8 and 10 wt are 5 degree outboard of the pad.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Just wanted to say I love they method he's using to name the models. Now he just needs a 14' microskiff and call it the 6 Wt, and a 21' flats boat and call it the 12 Wt.


----------



## BlackBird Guide (9 mo ago)

Absolutely beautiful boat. Hope to try and test run one of these in the next 6 months. Really curious about how it handles turns and the draft with 2 or 3 people on the boat.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

I fished the 8 Weight last week in the Lagoon. 3 adults on board. Poled very well and floated very shallow. It was calm so no rough water to test ride but sharp entry would seem to give a great ride. Workmanship was outstanding!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Flip Pallot on the New 8wt. That is so cool!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Best way to demo the New 8wt...


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Flip Pallot on the New 8wt. That is so cool!
> 
> View attachment 213438


 That's rad! I wonder what his opinion was on it.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

tide_runner said:


> That's rad! I wonder what his opinion was on it.


The photo came from Instagram. I would like to know too, but I didn't see an opinion in the comment section.


----------



## Mark Foreman (Oct 22, 2020)

Tom11255 said:


> Curious if anyone has ridden on one yet. My buddy bought a 10wt last year and didn’t realize how tippy it was before purchasing. Two men on one side will put the rub rail under water.
> 
> 
> I’m thinking the lower gunnels will hopefully fix this, although it has the same hull design.
> Looking forward to hearing more about it.[/QUOTE


I realized that too, very tippy for the size but gets pretty shallow


----------



## BD108 (Jul 5, 2019)

That’s me in the picture.
They had it in Venice,LA so I went on a afternoon demo few days ago.

BTW I’m not a guide just a regular recreational guy whose fairly new to poling skiffs but I’ve been a a decent amount in the past couple years. I have a Chaos Bonefish now and am looking to get a true poling skiff. Just so y’all know where I’m coming from.

I’ve never been on the 10wt so I can’t compare the two but I was very impressed. It’s quality built boat with a lot of thought into storage and design. The wind was fairly light so I can’t say for sure how it’d do in some serious chop but the little we had it handled great. It seems to be a soft and dry ride. It had a 60 HP and I did feel it was a little under powered. I was impressed with the skinny draft and ease of poling. It was also very quiet zero hull slap. I didn’t find it that tippy. We were both on the same side and it was pretty stable. I’m really considering starting a build. Let me know if y’all have any other questions.

I also appreciate the Floyd’s for bringing it down because we don’t get many opportunities to demo boats down here. Most boat companies seem to skip over us for some reason.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

BD108 said:


> That’s me in the picture.
> They had it in Venice,LA so I went on a afternoon demo few days ago.
> 
> BTW I’m not a guide just a regular recreational guy whose fairly new to poling skiffs but I’ve been a a decent amount in the past couple years. I have a Chaos Bonefish now and am looking to get a true poling skiff. Just so y’all know where I’m coming from.
> ...


That Chaos Bonefish is a damn fine looking boat🤩


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

FMH said:


> I fished the 8 Weight last week in the Lagoon. 3 adults on board. Poled very well and floated very shallow. It was calm so no rough water to test ride but sharp entry would seem to give a great ride. Workmanship was outstanding!


His workmanship is on point. Dude does it right.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Some more new pics from Instagram. Great looking rig!


----------



## finnish lines (6 mo ago)

OMG!! That is such a beautiful boat. I love how they managed the bow support and placed the bow eyebolt on top.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

No need for one, but I want one.


----------



## Srbenda (Sep 27, 2019)

Does anyone have pricing?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Contact Floyd skiffs, they will get you pricing depending on power and options.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Srbenda said:


> Does anyone have pricing?


Email [email protected]


----------



## ElmerFudd (Mar 22, 2019)

They have pricing on the website now for both boats.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

From Instagram. Lightweight side-console setup with lots of room!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Damn the 8 weight looks good.


----------

